# Cavanna Milano, 1947



## juvela (Aug 7, 2020)

-----

came across this machine at a museum and thought other readers might enjoy seeing it as well.  not me bicycle.  have no knowledge of marque.


















como_ghisallo42






						トラックレースで使われたバイク | Cyclist
					

トラックレースで使われたバイク




					cyclist.sanspo.com
				









						かつての変速機を間近に見ることができる | Cyclist
					

かつての変速機を間近に見ることができる




					cyclist.sanspo.com
				




-----


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 7, 2020)

the crazy derailleurs are killin' me!


----------



## juvela (Aug 7, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> the crazy derailleurs are killin' me!




-----

the wacky looking contraption shown in the third link is part of the Margherita series from maker Vittoria -





__





						Vittoria derailleurs
					

The Vittoria brand illustrates a recurring truth about family businesses. For every success story, replete with heart-warming 'family values' and admirable 'investment for the long-term', there are a couple of dozen failures, riven with bitterness, resentment, pig-headed obstinacy and...




					www.disraeligears.co.uk
				








__





						Vittoria derailleurs
					

The Vittoria brand illustrates a recurring truth about family businesses. For every success story, replete with heart-warming 'family values' and admirable 'investment for the long-term', there are a couple of dozen failures, riven with bitterness, resentment, pig-headed obstinacy and...




					www.disraeligears.co.uk
				




---

all best to our pal Sig. Chance  

...or perhaps given his importance at the castle perhaps we should refer to him as Magister Chance    

---

do not miss the newly posted images of riding in Niles Canyon during 1931 in the "original old photos" thread...


-----


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 7, 2020)

juvela said:


> -do not miss the newly posted images of riding in Niles Canyon during 1931 in the "original old photos" thread...




oooh!! thanks for the heads up. some great photos. I'm interested in anything to do with Niles. 

there was not a lot of roads out here in 1931.  looks like they rode from Oakland to Niles. those were hearty souls.


----------



## juvela (Aug 7, 2020)

-----

...and how can we forget Charlie Chaplin studios!









						Niles Essanay Silent Film Museum - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Essanay_Studios
-----


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 7, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> ...and how can we forget Charlie Chaplin studios!
> 
> ...



don't get me started on Charlie Chaplin!


----------



## juvela (Aug 7, 2020)

-----

 

I kind of like some of Geraldine's pictures such as _Peppermint Frappe (1967) _& _Remember My Name (1978).

-----_


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 7, 2020)

ooh. the current movie studio thing is pretty cool.  the Chaplin thing brings people in.

I should take an old bike to Niles tomorrow.


----------



## juvela (Aug 7, 2020)

-----

what would _The Little Tramp  _have ridden, I wonder...

-----


----------

